# Versus 2010 Cycling Broadcast Schedule



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Versus has put up their 2010 cycling broadcasting schedule up to the Tour de France. For you DirecTV subscribers, I hope the feudin' is over soon. 

Looks like they are doing the Tour Down Under again (the _Lance effect_) and thankfully same-day coverage for Paris-Roubaix (don't take this for granted after what they did two years ago). Big hole in February (no California) and lots of gaps for the rest of the year; cycling will not be on every Sunday. 

No Flanders this year!! Arrgh. How can they leave off this great race?

Also, no Milan San-Remo, Giro (collision with California, of course), or Amstel Gold, again. Let's hope Universal picks up at least the Giro like they did last year. 

And in fact, no races from Italy or Spain will be covered. That just doesn't sound right. Won't the first Radio Shack vs. Astana elite clash take place in Spain?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

I wish someone reliable would pick up the internet coverage. Cycling.tv makes coverage seem so difficult you'd think they were working with cold fusion.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

thx for posting


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

kytyree said:


> I wish someone reliable would pick up the internet coverage. Cycling.tv makes coverage seem so difficult you'd think they were working with cold fusion.


isn't that universal sports?!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Glad they are showing Philly. Criterium Intl alway makes me scratch my head. The way they present it is very dull.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm salivating just thinking about next season. Should be full of drama and passionate racing. I've got access to versus but for I don't have access to universal anymore so I'll have to find another way to catch the vuelta.

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

bas said:


> isn't that universal sports?!



If their coverage of races was a little broader then yes.


----------



## sharkey (Mar 29, 2002)

*Direct TV is NOT picking up Versus*

Spoke at length to a number of Direct TV people . . . when asked if or when Versus was coming back, they all said undeniably no . . . not a chance . . .never.

Get Vios. I did.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

all the versus coverage sucks, I dvr it but usually never watch it. I actually prefer reading about it now to watching what they call coverage.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, if DirectTV is not going to pick up Vs. can someone tell me what Tour coverage is available online? Apart from this issue, I like DirectTV and don't really want to change. I know cycling.tv, but haven't heard many good things. Is something else available online that is decent?


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

i just wait and buy the 12 dvd set from worldcycling lol


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

how much is the 12 dvd set?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I thought Universal Sports did a better job with coverage, but Versus had such an amazing picture most of the time. Personally, I wish Versus had better coverage and Universal Sports had a better picture. I was really let down with the 30 minute Tour of Missouri clips. It was so short that it was more irritating than fun. 

Too bad World Cycling never hasn't done any Veulta packages recently. 

I'm already excited for next year's racing for sure.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

bleh.


----------



## stexfjr (Jun 4, 2009)

You might try www.steephills.tv


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

universal inked a multi year deal with giro, no?


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

culdeus said:


> universal inked a multi year deal with giro, no?


Be nice, but doesnt help me any. I don't have universal anymore, I think direct tv dropped them or something.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

culdeus said:


> universal inked a multi year deal with giro, no?


Universal has rights to Giro through 2012.


----------



## Spin42 (Sep 8, 2004)

If Comcast's purchase of Universal NBC goes through, cycling schedules could all change. This isn't an up to date article, Nov 12, but I'd assume if the purchase goes through Universal Sports will go away. http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/13/sports/olympics/13sandomir.html?_r=1


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank god for World Cycling Productions. I buy all the classics on DVD and watch every minute. .


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Woo-hoo, Versus has decided to broadcast Flanders!


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow -- Sunday, June 6th, is cycling-viewing orgy day!

*Dauphine Libere: June 6, 4-6p ET & June 13, 3-5p ET*
The week-long competition will start in eastern France and finish in Sallanches. A stage finish in Grenoble is planned for Friday, June 11, with a mountaintop finish taking place on L'Alpe the next day

*Tour of Philadelphia: June 6, 1:30-3p ET*
Philadelphia International Championship is the annual bicycle race held in the city of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. It is described as "America's top international cycling classic, and one of the richest and most prestigious one day races outside of Europe."

*Tour de Suisse: June 6 & 13, Times TBD*


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

For the most part I just watch the classics via bittorrent. There are numerous seeders by the afternoon of the race. This way you can watch much more content and have no commercials.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Where do you search for said torrents?


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

ragweed said:


> Wow -- Sunday, June 6th, is cycling-viewing orgy day!
> 
> *Dauphine Libere: June 6, 4-6p ET & June 13, 3-5p ET*
> The week-long competition will start in eastern France and finish in Sallanches. A stage finish in Grenoble is planned for Friday, June 11, with a mountaintop finish taking place on L'Alpe the next day
> ...


If i remember, the Philly thing will seem like a high school production wedged in between a lot of DL, and a little Suisse. I cant believe Philly will be 1.5 hours of coverage per the Tv guide.


----------

